# holy crap... I am glad I reasearched.... experiment gone successful



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I made the most odd cross.
If these eggs hatch and I keep them growing nicely...
Spoof my black PK and Sakura my Cambodian VT spawned....
So Sakura was getting bullied in the sorority and I took her out (since I lost Ami to what I think was bullying stress) and placed her with spoof with a divider in between, lo and behold sakura jumped over, while I was gone of all times to do that!
I FREAKED, gah females can jump high.
but when I looked in the bubblenest, I was so amazed, there are little tiny eggs in there.
Now I definitely gotta get on the ball, I have jars and all the feeding stuff from where I was going to try akira and Spoof so no worries.
Microworms, bbs all that good stuff.
I just can't believe it happened so quickly good god.
The eggs are making me speechless, in the bubbles.
Geesh no more experiments for me.... 
Time to get plastic wrap over the tank, this will be hard,.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

well I mean I had been meaning to breed the two, I just didn't expect that.
but I see baby fish eyeballs O.O


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

wow! pictures?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Heheh, glad everything worked out okay! It must be a bit rough to start like this! Tank not set up how you want it yet, and so on.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh yeah, I can't get a picture of the eggs in there, it looked like eyeballs, but they were still white eggs, it has only been about 18 hours, I think.
I doubt they will hatch because I spent so much time decreasing the water level so when they hatch they won't fall and not get up... and I basically emptyied the aquiarum without disturbing that side, AND took out the gravel, so I don't know if alll the activity would hurt the hatch rate.
I mean I would rather have clean water for the chance that they DO hatch, than to let them hatch in dirty water, you know?
Spoof is great, he didn't even nip the girl O.O she was perfectly fine.
Yall remember the accident of sppof tearing Akira up O.O
but He is being a GREAT father and under the nest and looking at me so proud.
I hope they do hatch even if I had to do emergency changes...
I am going to feed them infusria and that ghetto rubbed together egg yolk if the microworms don't start working O.O
Jeez...
I am ridicuosly happy though.
This is my first spawn, after like 5 years of reading and reasearching and indescision.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

hmm it has been 3 days and still nothing but eggs =/


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Congratz can't wait till they hatch!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck. Hope they hatch!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Exciting, hope it works.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Exciteing!!! Can't wait to see the fry!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Nothing is happening O.O jeez I don't think they are... I don't see anything but little eggs with little dark spots


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

well? any news


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

*Gasp*I hope there okay.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

No after all this time I doubt they will hatch >.<


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Jennyinurmouth said:


> No after all this time I doubt they will hatch >.<


Just let em be, out of all the eggs at least one will hatch hopefully.

and if they do hatch, take some pictures. XD


----------

